# I am Coming day and night



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

Alright. I am 2 weeks into my recovery of my appendectomy (removal of my appendix). And I am experiencing NO pain in my abdomen. I followed up with my MD today and he cleared me to weight train moderately, backing off if I felt pain. I will play it safe with moderate weight, not going any higher than 65% of my 1RM.

I am not allowed to do any direct abdominal work, although I pretty sure I will experience some discomfort when doing compound movements.

Volume and intensity will both be moderate.

I will be following CowPimp's Undulating Periodization Upper/Lower program for a few weeks to try something new. Aside from that program I will also incorporate high repitition kettlebell training. This will serve as my cardio as well as my ballistic training.

In approximately 4 weeks according to my MD, I will be able to "Go all out" and do whatever I want. (Contact sports, more intense workouts, etc.)

I have not weight trained in approx. 2-3 weeks due to my surgery, I don't expect any decrease in strength but I do expect a loss in endurance, but I won't actually know for another 4 weeks anyway.

Goals:

strength
flexibility
endurance
speed/explosive
leanness


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

The program is as follows:

Upper Vertical
Rest
Lower
Rest
Upper Horizontal
Rest
Lower/Kettlebells

I am cleanly maintaining my current weight of 225lbs, height is 6'3". I will soon slowly drop cals/carbs in preparation for the summer whilst leaving protein and fat at their current levels. 

I plan to change my program every 6-8 weeks.

Bench - 315 x 1
Squat - 475 x 3
Dead - 515 x 1


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

_Upper_

*OH Press*
135 x 8 x 3

*WG Pullups*
bw x 8 x 3

*Incline Barbell Press*
185 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10
145 x 10

*Seated Machine Rows*
120 x 4 x 10

Would of liked to have done Decline press' but I don't have a decline bench at home.

Experienced zero pain or discomfort, and I feel great. Time to rest up and look forward to Lower day


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
haha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Brother FUnc, glad to have ya back my Friend!!! Glad all is well, and great w/o plan and w/o, Best wishes for you!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother FUnc, glad to have ya back my Friend!!! Glad all is well, and great w/o plan and w/o, Best wishes for you!!!


 
Thanks AA, its good to be back.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 22, 2006)

good to see u back on trac bro...good luck with the new W/O
peace kidd


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 24, 2006)

_Lower_

*Back Squat*
225 x 3 x 3
245 x 1 x 3
265 x 1 x 3
315 x 3 x 3

*SLDL*
135 x 3 x 3
155 x 5 x 3

*DB Lunges*
40's x 2 x 10 each leg
30's x 2 x 10 each leg

*Step ups*
bw x 4 x 10 each leg

*Leg press calf raise*
290 x 3 x 20

Went easy with weight. Hammies were fried after the lunges, almost puked. No way was I going to quit. I didn't want to puke so I didn't use any weight for the step ups.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see you back func, where'd ya go? Still looking strong I see.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good to see you back func, where'd ya go? Still looking strong I see.


 
Thanks.

I got caught up with classes, then had to have my appendix removed so I was out of the gym for a good month.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 24, 2006)

So I've been thinking about my kettlebell training. Kettlebells after weight training, especially after a lower body workout would be absolutely ridiculous. So instead I've decided to do it like this:

Upper
Rest
Lower
Kettlebells
Upper
rest
Lower
rest
repeat

The kettlebell rounds will be as follows:


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Round 1 *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Snatch's*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30 2 handed 
30 each hand

rest 1 minute

20 each hand 
rest 30 sec

15 each hand 
rest 15 

10 each hand, no rest 

5 each hand then 4,3,2,1 

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If I can go without rest between exercises then I will [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Active rest 3 minutes *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Farmers walk* with appropriately heavy weight for 2 minutes or until HR comes down 

*5 Front Squats* with 1 KB or 5 deck squats.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Round 2 & 3 *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Repeat round one*. RI, reps will be adjusted according to what I can actually do[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*For Active rest *after Round 2* do pistols* instead of Front Squats holding a KB.[/FONT]
​


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 25, 2006)

_Kettlebells_

*Snatch's - 53lbs kettlebell*
10 two handed  
60 sec RI
20 each hand
30 sec RI
10 each hand
30 sec RI
5
5
5
5
5
-----------------
65 total

WOW. I supremely overestimated myself. Snatching Two 53lbs kettlebells in each hand is a shitload harder than I thought. Especially at the top of the movement when they come crashing down on your forearms.

My cardio sucks, but I will work my way up on these snatches, they definately kicked my ass. I also have two 70lbs kettlebells, but it's going to be awhile until I'm using those.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy cow my Friend, lookin really Intense in here BRother FUnc!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2006)

_Upper_

*Flat Bench*
225 x 8 x 3

*Yates Rows*
225 x 8 x 3

*Dips*
bw x 1 x 10
bw + 25lbs x 1 x 10
bw x 2 x 10

*WG Pulldowns*
110 x 4 x 10

*1 arm overhead tri extensions*
40 x 10 dropset
30 x 8 dropset
20 x 8 dropset

*Hammer curls*
40 x 10 dropset
30 x 10 dropset
20 x 8 dropset

Great w/o. Used easy weights yet again. No pain in my abdomen. Lower body is still very much soar.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow my Friend, lookin really Intense in here BRother FUnc!!!


 
Thanks, but not nearly as intense as it's gonna get.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but not nearly as *intense* as it's gonna get.


GOD I Love that word!!!

W/O was Fantastic Brother FUnc, your movin some serious weight!!! I love the Yates rows too, much better feel in the back imo!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2006)

about time you got back in the fold.  real good to see.  your strength is incredible, still, even after being out of the gym for so long.

finally, what are OH Presses?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 28, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> about time you got back in the fold. real good to see. your strength is incredible, still, even after being out of the gym for so long.
> 
> * finally, what are OH Presses?*


Just another phrase for military/shoulder press (overhead press)


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 28, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> about time you got back in the fold. real good to see. your strength is incredible, still, even after being out of the gym for so long.
> 
> finally, what are OH Presses?


 
Thanks sox. Hopefully i can get back to where I was and beyond quickly.

OH press is like what sean said... an overhead press, but I do them standing.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 28, 2006)

_Lower_

*Deads*
315 x 6 x 3
365 x 2 x 3

*Split squats*
95 x 8 x 3

*Leg curls*
25 x 3 x 10
35 x 1 x 10

*Reverse hypers*
bw x 4 x 10

stretch

Trying to go easy with the deads especially this w/o. Weight was very easy. Split squats were fun, and very hard especially with soar legs. Used lighter weight and worked on form.

Reverse hypers were good, didnt put any weight on because I felt too much pressure on my scar.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother FUnc!!! Nice #'s in here!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 1, 2006)

Show off...haha jk....yea dude...looking good with the deds....i can keep up to u somewhat with those...haha...not really tho...but neway...lookin good dude...hopefully ill get my w/o in today...lol....o...and u gotta hear wut my dad sed to me the last night...omg...peace kidd


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2006)

_Upper_

*OH Press*
135 x 2 x 3
145 x 2 x 3
155 x 3 x 3
165 x 1 x 3

*WG Pullups*
bw x 8 x 3

*Incline Barbell Press*
185 x 10
155 x 2 x 10
135 x 10

*Seated Rows (CG)*
120 x 2 x 10
140 x 2 x 10

Good w/o. Oh press's were decent. Decided to do 8x3 again seeing as i just started lifting again a week ago. Inclines were good, 185 felt lighter, 5x5 will be interesting next week, might go for 225.

Hammies are still sore.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool, it's interesting seeing what someone else's upper/lower workouts are like.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Cool, it's interesting seeing what someone else's upper/lower workouts are like.


 
I agree, even at 3:45am. lol.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 3, 2006)

_Kettlebells_

*C + J - 53lbs Kbell*
15 each
10 each
---------------
50 total

_Light boxing_

Nice little workout, built up a nice sweat. The c + j's were killer, I will shoot for 75 total next go around. Form gets sloppy if you dont have your breathing down.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 4, 2006)

_Lower_

*Front squats*
135 x 1 x 3
155 x 1 x 3
185 x 3 x 3
205 x 3 x 3

*SLDL*
135 x 1 x 3
155 x 3 x 3
185 x 2 x 3
205 x 2 x 3

*Lunges*
40's x 2 x 10 each leg
30's x 2 x 10 each leg

*Step-ups*
20's x 1 x 10 each leg
30's x 3 x 10 each leg

Fucking horrible workout. My head was somewhere else due to woman problems, actually i should rephrase that, BITCH problems. and to top it all off. I go to do calves, and i slam the release lever and 75lbs of pressure pinches my finger between two pieces of metal. Finger is bleeding underneath the skin.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 6, 2006)

_Upper_

*Flat Bench*
225 x 8 x 3

---------------------

workout will be continued after a i take a nap and dump my gf in the lake behind my house.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm the same way, letting outside problems negatively affect my workouts at times.  think of your gym as a place to forget about everything for a few minutes, or you could use this frustration out in terms of hitting more reps of a higher weight.

sorry to hear about the problems, you'll get through this, no doubt about that.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i'm the same way, letting outside problems negatively affect my workouts at times.  think of your gym as a place to forget about everything for a few minutes, or you could use this frustration out in terms of hitting more reps of a higher weight.
> 
> sorry to hear about the problems, you'll get through this, no doubt about that.


We ALL go through that kind of stuff!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light Brother FUnc, the Gym is YOUR place of solitude!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2006)

sox & AA thank u for the kind words. Today my head isn't as clouded but im still not 100%. the lack of sleep is really killing me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2006)

_Upper (cannot edit other reply)_

*Flat Bench*
225 x 8 x 3

*Yates rows*
225 x 8 x 3

*Dips*
bw + 25lbs x 4 x 10

*Lat pulldowns (plates)*
110 x 4 x 10

*BB curls*
65 x 18 + 2 forced

*Standing BB tri extension*
65 x 12
65 x 10 
65 x 7 + 2 forced

an OK workout. still very below my standards. hardly have any sleep recently, im going to take a nap now.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, I have returned to college, so I have decided to change my split to push/pull/legs because of my busy schedule.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 9, 2006)

_Pull_

*Deads*
225 x 8
315 x 2 x 8
365 x 8

*DB rows*
80 x 3 x 10

*WG pulldowns*
130 x 3 x 8

*CG Low row*
160 x 3 x 10

*Hammer curls*
30 x 2 x 10
25 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
65 x 2 x 15

To be honest I was very suprised with my workout today. I got to bed last night around 230 but couldnt fall asleep until 4ish, and I had to wake up at 830. I tried to nap after classes but I couldnt fall asleep although I was exhausted. I dont know what it is but recently I have a really tough time falling asleep.

Aside from that I had a really good workout. Started out with deads and practicing my form a bit because my lower back hurts a little. I felt fine so I kept moving up. Not only was my workout good, but I got a lot of good food in today and I am overall pleased


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 11, 2006)

_Push_

*Flat Bench*
205 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4

*Incline DB *
80 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4

*Flat DB Flyes*
25 x 3 x 10

*One-arm standing DB press*
40 x 2 x 8

*DB Lateral raise*
25 x 3 x 8

*Standing EZ bar press*
65 x 3 x 10

*Rope Pulldowns*
130 x 2 x 10

No time left, I got to the gym late so I had to cut my workout down and go at a fast pace. Nothing worse than having a rushed workout.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2006)

Just a random question Func... How long have you been training, and how much did you weigh when you started?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Just a random question Func... How long have you been training, and how much did you weigh when you started?


 
I weighed approx 185 about 2 years ago when i started training


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother FUnc, nice #'s being thrown around!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> _Pull_
> 
> *Deads*
> 225 x 8
> ...



Does this mean you're completely recovered from the operation?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Does this mean you're completely recovered from the operation?


 
It's been 6 weeks so medically speaking i am recovered but I still have much work to do to get back to where I was. I am more or less 100%


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> It's been 6 weeks so medically speaking i am recovered but I still have much work to do to get back to where I was. I am more or less 100%


Awesome, you'll be really throwin around some #'s now!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, you'll be really throwin around some #'s now!!!


 
Thanks AA how are things with you ?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2006)

_Legs_

*Front Squats*
135 x warmup
205 x 3 x 5
225 x 2 x 5

*BB Lunges*
95 x 4 x 5
135 x 1 x 5

*SLDL*
135 x 5
185 x 4 x 5

*1 Legged leg press*
270 x 2 x 8 each leg

*Farmers walk*
55's x 2 x untimed

Nice workout. I feel very fresh and strong after doing everything. the SLDL killed my hammies, I dont like to use much weight at all on them, the stretch to me is what is important, injuring my lower back isn't worth it.

I enjoyed the farmers walk, knocked my HR down to normal.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Doin good thanks!!! Good lookin w/o BRother FUnc!!! I hear ya on the sldl's too, FORM is so much more important!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 21, 2006)

_Pull_

*Deads*
225 x 8 
315 x 8
365 x 6
405 x 3
315 x 6

*BB Rows*
185 x 2 x 8
205 x 1 x 8

*Seated CG Rows*
200 x 3 x 10

*WG Lat Pulldowns*
160 x 10
170 x 8
190 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
60 x 5 x 15

*Hammer curls*
30 x 3 x 8

*Concentration curls*
25 x 3 x 8

Pretty nice workout. St patty's day weekend was a complete blur, 4 days of binge drinking, cigs, and weed... got myself sick but i've fought through it. Held off until today to go to the gym and I feel fine.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice deads, as always.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 24, 2006)

_Push (3/23/06)_

*Flat Bench*
135 x 3
205 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4
225 x 5

*Incline DB*
80 x 4 x 6

*Cable flyes*
plate#7 x 3 x 10

*Standing lateral raise*
15 x 3 x 10

*Standing DB press (1 hand at a time)*
40 x 3 x 8

*Reverse flyes*
20 x 3 x 10

*Skullcrushers w/ burnout*
65 x 3 x 10

*V-bar Pulldowns*
plate# 15 x 3 x 10


Not bad.. next week will be a weight bump up of 10lbs on the bench on each set. Everything was extremely pumped after I was done, great feeling.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Nice deads, as always.


 
Thanks bro


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 27, 2006)

_Legs_

*Front Squats*
135 x 8 warmup
185 x 8
225 x 5
205 x 5 
205 x 5

*DB SLDL*
85's x 3 x 8

*DB Lunges*
30's 3 x 8 each leg

*DB Step up's*
20's 3 x 8 each leg

*Leg Press calf raise*
270 x 4 x 15


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 1, 2006)

_Push_

*Flat BB*
135 x 3
205 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4
255 x 2

*Incline DB*
80 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 6

*Cable Flyes*
plate#7 x 2 x 12

*Standing 1 arm DB Press*
40 x 2 x 8
50 x 8

*Lateral Raises (standing)*
20 x 3 x 10

*Reverse laterals (seated)*
20 x 2 x 12

*Skullcrushers*
65 x 2 x 10
85 x 8

*Rope Pulldowns *
plate#12 x 3 x 10

This workout was from 2 days ago.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 3, 2006)

_Pull_

*Deads*
225 x 8
315 x 8
365 x 8
405 x 5

*Chinups*
10, 9, 9, 7, 6 (31)

*BB Rows*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
185 x 8

*WG Lat pulldowns*
plate# 15 x 2 x 8
plate# 17 x 8

*BB Shrugs*
225 x 3 x 15

*Hammer curls*
25 x 3 x 8

*Decline situps*
bw +25 x 3 x 15

*BW Vsits*
bw x 3 x 12

Long workout, but good.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 5, 2006)

_Legs_

*Front Squat*
135 x 3
185 x 8
225 x 5
225 x 5
*245 x 5 PB*
*265 x 1 PB*

*SLDL*
135 x 3
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

*Step up's*
35's x 3 x 8

*Lunges*
35's x 3 x 8

*Leg press calf raise*
270 x 4 x 15

Pretty damn good session. Got a couple personal records in there, i really would like to front squat 315 for at least a single. That's definately a goal of mine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice front squats !


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice front squats !


 
thanks


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 10, 2006)

_Push_

I had a horrible push day 2 days ago, i feel as though it's unnecessary to post it because looking at it more will just anger me even further. 

I haven't been eating much, and if i do eat i eat garbage. I haven't been drinking enough water, or getting enough sleep. I've been drinking too much alcohol. I'm fucking around too much. The only thing that seems i am not fucking up on is actually getting to the gym and completing my workouts.

One thing that I've found about myself. Whenever I do good with the gym, eating, and sleeping... I do well in school. I guess its all about discipline and im in my rebel phase right now.

Today is pull day, lets see how I do.


----------

